# Hows That for a Ford



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

How’s that for your prostate


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> How's that for your prostate


if you are suggesting all that time behind the wheel has had an effect on my prostrate? Maybe

But I'm 73. It's a problem whether I drive or not


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

oldfart said:


> View attachment 453318


Wow. F-150?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> Wow. F-150?


No, 2011 Ford Explorer


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

200k is nothing .
I expect that truck to go 400k easily i have seen them 457k Yea they fixed stuff .


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> 200k is nothing .
> I expect that truck to go 400k easily i have seen them 457k Yea they fixed stuff .


thats exactly what Im working toward


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Our 2003 Windstar slllooowwwllllyyyy creeping up on 200k. Kids car and dog transport so we don't put a lot of miles on it these days. But it keeps on cranking. We budget $1,000 a year for general maintenance on it. Many things have been replaced over the last 15 years we have had it, and we bought it in 2005. Think we paid it off in 2011. Transmission rebuilt 6 years ago maybe? Fuel pump. Water pump. Steering pump and some lines. Alternator. But, at $1,000 a year, still cheaper than replacing it. And if kids wreck it no biggie.

Engine is solid and will probably drive it until the wheels fall off (or trans dies again).


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

oldfart said:


> No, 2011 Ford Explorer


I love those Explorers with truck body. Ford got rid of them sadly. They were a good match to the Toyota 4Runner. I don't understand Ford's thought process. They should have kept some their dinosaurs alive.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Muhammad D said:


> I love those Explorers with truck body. Ford got rid of them sadly. They were a good match to the Toyota 4Runner. I don't understand Ford's thought process. They should have kept some their dinosaurs alive.


 I still miss my 1995 Explorer
2011 was the first year of the "new" body style,


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> I love those Explorers with truck body. Ford got rid of them sadly. They were a good match to the Toyota 4Runner. I don't understand Ford's thought process. They should have kept some their dinosaurs alive.


Explorers don't have shit on the 4Runner. Sorry no go. Other than the trucks you do get the rare ones that go for a hundreds of thousands of miles so I will say that but not usually without an issue. Let's not even compare the off-roading capability&#128513;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Explorers don't have shit on the 4Runner. Sorry no go. Other than the trucks you do get the rare ones that go for a hundreds of thousands of miles so I will say that but not usually without an issue. Let's not even compare the off-roading capability&#128513;


I know. I was just being humble on behalf of the legendary 4Runner &#128513;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

oldfart said:


> View attachment 453318


Seen many Ford Rangers that have 400,000-500,000 miles.
F 150- highway miles easy 300-400k miles.
Diesel- 600k
Saw one Nissan Frontier that had 750,000 miles, 2nd transmission and original engine.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Is 240,000 miles suppose to be impressive?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

amazinghl said:


> Is 240,000 miles suppose to be impressive?


For a Ford, yes. For a Toyota, no. Tototas get 240k miles easy


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

240,000 is no joke. I want to know what kind of oil the OP uses.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> I know. I was just being humble on behalf of the legendary 4Runner &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 453677


 you can't be doing that to me! Those were some fighting words. You had my heart racing LOL did you buy that one or do you work at a dealership?


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> you can't be doing that to me! Those were some fighting words. You had my heart racing LOL did you buy that one or do you work at a dealership?
> 
> View attachment 454291


In the next 90 days I am buying it NO MATTER WHAT.
Your pink 4Runner is nice. That's SR5 trim, if I am not wrong.

She @signal11 is another lover of Toyota offroaders.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> In the next 90 days I am buying it NO MATTER WHAT.
> Your pink 4Runner is nice. That's SR5 trim, if I am not wrong.
> 
> She @signal11 is another lover of Toyota offroaders.


 yes it's just an SR5. I needed third row for this job. So I had to go SR5 or Limited. I really wanted the TRD Pro but they don't come in third row. I was just going to pay this one off as quickly as possible and keep it for Uber and then get a TRD Pro for personal use but then I started modding this one. So now I don't know I'm going to do. Logical decision would be to buy a hooptie for Uber but logic and me don't seem to ever see quite see eye-to-eye.

Funny you mention pink. It's actually red but I'm getting her wrapped in pink here really soon&#128525; then having the seats redone custom leather black and pink &#128513;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> yes it's just an SR5. I needed third row for this job. So I had to go SR5 or Limited. I really wanted the TRD Pro but they don't come in third row. I was just going to pay this one off as quickly as possible and keep it for Uber and then get a TRD Pro for personal use but then I started modding this one. So now I don't know I'm going to do. Logical decision would be to buy a hooptie for Uber but logic and me don't seem to ever see quite see eye-to-eye.
> 
> Funny you mention pink. It's actually red but I'm getting her wrapped in pink here really soon&#128525; then having the seats redone custom leather black and pink &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 454486


 Please don't get the TRD pro, get the TRD off road, you can always turn the TRD off road into Pro with less money. It is just cosmetics except a different suspension. You can do that cheap later when you save money. Toyota is just being greedy &#128513;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> Please don't get the TRD pro, get the TRD off road, you can always turn the TRD off road into Pro with less money. It is just cosmetics except a different suspension. You can do that cheap later when you save money. Toyota is just being greedy &#128513;


Ah ha good to know . . . good to know! I haven't actually compared the different TRD's. Only because it would have been almost like a punishment for me since I knew it wasn't an option 4 me at the time &#128532;


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Ah ha good to know . . . good to know! I haven't actually compared the different TRD's. Only because it would have been almost like a punishment for me since I knew it wasn't an option 4 me at the time &#128532;


There is TRD Pro, Luxury plus Offroad goodies Plus Cosmetics
There is TRD Offroad Premium, Luxury Plus Offroad except suspension, and no cosmetics.
There is TRD Offroad, no Luxury but Offroad goodies like TRD Offroad premium

TRD Offroad is a tiny less capable. But you can always turn it into Pro later, by blackening everything and getting suspension and fox shocks. Toyota charges too much for Pro. I don't want Pro. Plain TRD Offroad is enough for me.

By the way, I have seen many SR5s with Pro cosmetics, everything blackened and Pro labels all over the place &#128513;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Muhammad D said:


> There is TRD Pro, Luxury plus Offroad goodies Plus Cosmetics
> There is TRD Offroad Premium, Luxury Plus Offroad except suspension, and no cosmetics.
> There is TRD Offroad, no Luxury but Offroad goodies like TRD Offroad premium
> 
> ...


Interesting you say that because I was reading an article about a year or two ago. It was addressing the folks who are budget buyers or the people who buy the base model so they can mod it how they want. Since the TRD didn't come out until 2015(?) it was going to take a couple years for used parts to really start cycling through and to do so in the amount to keep up with the demand. When I read this article, they were anticipating owners could expect to start seeing used TRD parts on the market and more available. So apparently, this is a real thing, buying base models and having TRD markings or TRD marked parts/mods


----------



## Muhammad D (Apr 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Interesting you say that because I was reading an article about a year or two ago. It was addressing the folks who are budget buyers or the people who buy the base model so they can mod it how they want. Since the TRD didn't come out until 2015(?) it was going to take a couple years for used parts to really start cycling through and to do so in the amount to keep up with the demand. When I read this article, they were anticipating owners could expect to start seeing used TRD parts on the market and more available. So apparently, this is a real thing, buying base models and having TRD markings or TRD marked parts/mods


You can custom the TRD models of today and can turn them into whatever you want. But it will be tough with SR5, if not possible. You will have to change suspension, 4×4 system, crawl control, terrain management hardware and software. It will be a huge task. Better just pay the $6000 extra and get the TRD in that case &#128513;

By the way, I followed you on UberPeople. We share 4Runner craze &#128513; I promise I will tag you when I get one &#128513;


----------

